# Queso Blanco question



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

Can you freeze Queso Blanco? I made up 2 1/2 lbs of it yesterday, and saran wrapped it into 1/2 lb packages now what can I do with it? as in we don't need to eat all that this week : ) So could I wrap freezer paper around it and toss it in the deep freeze?


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

What is it and how do you make it??


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

sherrie i do it all the time. 

chickenmom this is a fresh cheese 
here is a simple recipe but there are other ways to make it
http://www.geocities.com/heartland/cottage/1288/quick/queso.htm


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks, I'm going to try some.


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

I freeze it. This is the first year I made any so i don't know how it will be after I thaw it out, but my cheese making neighbor said to freeze it and it will be fine. She said to season it after you thaw it back out.

I had a problem with some of my batches making real small curdles when I added the vinegar and then not draining well. Don't know what was up with that.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

if you thaw it will be a little bit grainy in texture but if you season and whisk it you will have no difference in taste.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

I've been freezing mine . . . I think you can freeze many "fresh" non-aged cheeses. I just made some soft plain goat cheese and put it in the freezer today to check it out.

I press the vinegar cheese overnight, turn it over and press it again at about 20# till bedtime. Then it is a perfect disc and firm enough to slice. I put some in some of Paul Newman's salad dressing to marinate, and it was so good it never made it to a salad topping . . . yum.


----------

